
Thousands of College Kids Are Powering a Clickbait Empire - mirandak4
https://backchannel.com/thousands-of-college-kids-are-powering-a-clickbait-empire-403c89c1e008#.mcsrkpa0y
======
steven
I wonder if Odyssey's UGC plan is starting at the wrong time--well the wave of
clickbait now be a target of platforms under pressure? Or is "viruality" at
any cost still the way to make a big splash on social?

